# porn.exe, sexy.exe, password.exe



## Jealsj (Mar 16, 2008)

Greetings to all. A friend's computer is infected with the porn.exe, sexy.exe, password.exe viruses which transforms all files on the pen drive to these viruses. avast and Norton that i installed one after the other are unable to dislodge the virus. can anybody please help.
thanks a lot.


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello *Jealsj* and welcome to *TSG*.

My name is *Satchfan* and I would be glad to help you with your computer problem.

*Please read the following guidelines which will help to make cleaning your machine easier:*

please follow all instructions in the order posted
please continue to review my answers until I tell you your machine appears to be clear. *Absence of symptoms does not mean that everything is clear*
all logs/reports, etc. must be posted in *Notepad*. Please ensure that *word wrap is unchecked*. In Notepad click *Format*, uncheck *Word wrap* if it is checked
if you don't understand something, please don't hesitate to ask for clarification before proceeding
the fixes are specific to your problem and should only be used for *this* issue on *this* machine. 
please reply within 3 days. If you do not reply within this period I will post a reminder but *topics with no reply in 4 days will be closed!*
*IMPORTANT*:

Please *DO NOT* install/uninstall any programs unless asked to. 
Please *DO NOT* run any scans other than those requested

===================================================

Please download *Flash_Disinfector.exe* by sUBs from *here *and save it to your desktop. 

This tool will protect both the flash drive and the PC by disabling the autorun feature. Disabling autorun won't prevent infected files from getting into your removable drive but it does prevent these files from launching automatically. Without getting launched, these infected files lie dormant on the drive, and are pretty much harmless unless you double click on them.

Run this tool on all usb drives and computers: 

double-click *Flash_Disinfector.exe *to run it and follow any prompts that may appear
the utility may ask you to insert your flash drive and/or other removable drives: please do so and allow the utility to clean up those drives as well
hold down the Shift key when inserting the drive until Windows detects it to keep autorun.inf from executing if it is present
wait until it has finished scanning and then exit the program
reboot your computer when done.
*Note*: *As part of its routine, Flash_Disinfector will create a hidden folder named autorun.inf in each partition and every USB drive that was plugged in when you ran it. Do not delete this folder...it will help protect your drives from future infection by keeping the autorun file from being installed on the root drive and running other malicious files.*

===================================================

*Run DDS*

Please download DDS by sUBs from the following link and save it to your desktop

*DDS.pif*




disable any script blocking protection (How to Disable your Security Programs)
double click *DDS* icon to run the tool (may take up to 3 minutes to run)
when done, DDS.txt will open. 
after a few moments, attach.txt will open in a second window.
save both reports to your desktop.
Post the contents of the *DDS.txt* and *Attach.txt* reports in your next reply

===================================================

*Run aswMBR*

download aswMBR.exe to your desktop
double click the aswMBR.exe to run it
click the "Scan" button to start the scan
On completion of the scan click save log, save it to your desktop and post in your next reply 

Logs to include with next post:

*DDS.txt*
*Attach.txt*
*aswMBR log*

Thanks

Satchfan


----------



## Jealsj (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply and concern Satchfan. I did one of the things I was not supposed to do already. I installed kaspersky 2012 trial version and after updating it, i scanned the laptop and it deleted some viruses. Things seem to be fine now. But as you say, absence of symptoms does not mean that the machine is clean. Do I need to continue with your directives. I am sorry that I am not on the internet everyday so at times I might not reply immediately.
Thanks for the concern and for everything.
jealsj


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Jealsj

Kaspersky is excellent and I'm pleased that the previous symptoms have gone.

It is possible that all is now well but if you want us to look further, we're happy to do so.

As you are not connected every day, you may wish to click on "Mark Solved" at the top of the page and then start a new topic, if and when there are further problems.

Regards

Satchfan


----------



## Jealsj (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks very much Satchfan. I am most grateful for your help. I will mark solved since the friend is already using his laptop in peace.


----------



## Satchfan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

